# Hay jock called.arggg



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Hay jockey called wanting me to sell some dairy hay for $100 less then it is worth.Gives me a story how us hay guys are going to break the dairies.I've NEVER sold hay to this dairy before.And I've never had a dairy offer me more for hay when it was cheap and times were tough for me.I feel bad for them but at these prices not really makin any more per acre then other yrs.

I've had a yard full of fat cattle feeding $3.00 corn and the price went to $5.00 but the elevator still wanted $5.00 even tho I was loosing my but.So the guy trying the guilt trip on me didn't go over to well.

Just my morning rant!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I looked up what happened in the Great Depression and did a little reading between the lines.

The era was earmarked by a strong boom cycle followed by the stock market crash of 1929. But the Great Depression didn't really get rolling until the 1931-33 time frame when the Dust Bowl got started, right after banks stopped lending.

Now, we had the stock market crash of 2008 when the DJIA went from 14,000 down to 6200 after a major boom cycle of 1995-2008. Then banks stop lending, unemployment started rising, etc., and now we have a severe drought starting across major part of the food supply region.

Looks to me like we are right on track for a re-do.

My investment portfolio includes Smith & Wesson and Winchester ammunition.

Ralph
"Those that don't study history, are doomed to repeat it."


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

rjmoses said:


> I looked up what happened in the Great Depression and did a little reading between the lines.
> 
> The era was earmarked by a strong boom cycle followed by the stock market crash of 1929. But the Great Depression didn't really get rolling until the 1931-33 time frame when the Dust Bowl got started, right after banks stopped lending.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking I should add to my portfolio also.Maybe some Smith and Wesson to add to the Remington and Winchester that I already have.Seems besides the economy the low life types are on the rise here.They would sooner steal then work.They are stealing for drug money now.I wonder how desperate they will get if they are out of food?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Have to respectfully disagree. I support my brother and many more MN factory workers--Federal Premium for me. There is a reason they are tops in their field. First off their quality. And second is they do not use cheap chinese labor or materials.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

swmnhay said:


> .I wonder how desperate they will get if they are out of food?


All kidding aside, I firmly believe that people will get really mean when they get hungry. And the hungrier they get, the meaner they will be. Most grocery store in metropolitan area only carry a 3 day supply of food. Think what might happen if there was a significant transportation or supply problem!

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Father told me once that his Grandfather said during the depression they had to start locking the hogs in at night, guess they had a few disappear out of the lot one night and found the gut pile down the road. I don't think it'd come to that as butchering a hog is too much like work for most.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

mlappin said:


> Father told me once that his Grandfather said during the depression they had to start locking the hogs in at night, guess they had a few disappear out of the lot one night and found the gut pile down the road. I don't think it'd come to that as butchering a hog is too much like work for most.


Most would not even know which end to start on!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_Someone just told me a story about during the depression bums would stop at farm gate and wait for you to come out and they would offer to work for food.Most wouldn't come on to your property univited and steel.They actually WORKED for food._

_Now they all want food for free.Put them to work.Community service,etc._

_Yea they wouldn't know how to butcher a pig but they could try to take it out of your freezer._


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Great grandfather upgraded a lot of his farm during the depression, traded a lot of food for labor and materials. Courser Elmer was a sharp cookie, when they found out it could be 7-10 years before they got power out to the farm when electrification first started to happen, him and a neighbor formed their own electric company so they could run their own lines from the nearest source. He just new electricity would be a great labor saver and would allow him to expand again without needing more labor.


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

Here they are stealing hay not food. Have to start locking barn at night. I hate carrying keys.I guess I forgot that they are entitled to cheap hay. It wasnt my barn but a friends. Most around here know I have a gun and dont sleep much. People joke about shooting the trash but it is probably the only way to solve the problem. Either that or mass sterilization and in two generations problem gone. I am convinced that this drought will have severe consequences for months to come.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

steve in IN said:


> Here they are stealing hay not food. Have to start locking barn at night. I hate carrying keys.I guess I forgot that they are entitled to cheap hay. It wasnt my barn but a friends. Most around here know I have a gun and dont sleep much. People joke about shooting the trash but it is probably the only way to solve the problem. Either that or mass sterilization and in two generations problem gone. I am convinced that this drought will have severe consequences for months to come.


Yea I always say the apple doesn't fall from the tree.I've noticed the low lifes from high school that were caught stealing and into drugs have kids that show up on the jail website sitting in jail for theft and drugs.Or generations bring on welfare,have another baby so get a bigger check??

Karen has made the comment that she doesn't think I could shoot someone.YES I could if it came down to me or them.The sheriff told my Dad years ago if you shoot them just make sure they are dead.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

swmnhay said:


> The sheriff told my Dad years ago if you shoot them just make sure they are dead.


Double-tap, center mass. With adequate ammo.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't want but one story told in court....any more would just confruse the situation....


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_Just to add to what the Sheriff said.Wait until they step inside the doorway.If they fall outside,drag them back in._

_He was good Sheriff!!_


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

swmnhay said:


> _Just to add to what the Sheriff said.Wait until they step inside the doorway.If they fall outside,drag them back in._
> 
> _He was good Sheriff!!_


My Grandmother had the Sheriff AND the Chief of Police tell her don't let 'em get in. "Call me & I'll help ya drag 'em inside, then we'll make the call to the station!!" (Yep, back in the 'good ol' days'.)


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Speaking of sheriffs a buddy of mine lives in Sarasota fl and was telling me of the story of a fugitive that had done some horrendous things, perhaps an officer was killed as well...not sure but they caught up with the fella and it didn't turn out real good for the perp. At a news conference a couple of days later, after details became public, the sheriff was asked "did the perp fire on the officers, reports are he had like 74 bullet wounds....." to which the sheriff replied "yea, I told the swat comander I was disappointed with outcome, he just looked at me and said "I know boss... there woulda been more but my guys ran out of ammo...". I like those guys...


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I remember the Florida story.
The guy ran into a swamp area. He refused to surrender.
At the press conference someone asked why he was shot so many times.
The answer was, "Because we ran out of bullets".
Never did hear anything about it after that.

The Captain in charge of our area told us not to drag them inside. Forensics is much too advanced now days. He said just to say we were in fear of our life.
He added, that a thug was considered a missing person for the first 48 hours and that should give anyone enough time to cover their tracks.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I think that Sheriff is in the next county, just north of me. Lots of people like him!


----------

